
Mark Zuckerberg ordered all Facebook executives to use Android phones - Varcht
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/14/18095729/mark-zuckerberg-order-facebook-executive-android-phones
======
closeparen
Silicon Valley tech workers tend to use latest-and-greatest iPhones. Hot
emerging markets with a lot of money to be made by those SV tech employers
tend to use low end Androids. This diminishes the utility of employees as beta
testers. I could totally see my own employer forcing some engineers to use
Android for that reason.

------
everybodyknows
TL;DR: We heard a sensational rumor, went on a speculative ramble with it, and
left the overwhelming contrary evidence for last:

>That said, we checked Twitter activity from several Facebook executives, ...
all of whom are still shown to be using iPhones ...

~~~
beaconstudios
TL;DR: The Verge is a clickbait rag and peddles nonsense on the reg.

------
coralreef
I've think I've heard something like employees of certain divisions being
required (but not strictly enforced?) to use Android phones, simply because it
is a different UX when you're not using the latest and greatest hardware.

Ex. using AR / heavy GPU processing face filter effects on a few year old
Android. There's a significant number of these out there in the world.

Mark doesn't strike me as being so petty as to banishing iPhones from
Facebook.

~~~
randycupertino
Why not? He was petty enough to create a chick-hotness ranking software as
revenge after getting rejected by Ashley Arenson at Phillips Exeter. His whole
career trajectory has been one of building up his ego after perceived
slights... he's CEO, Bitch.

~~~
isoskeles
Yeah, but is he petty enough to care about the minutiae of some stranger's
existence?

~~~
hannibalism

      Carthago delenda est
    

As I recall, Mr. Zuckerberg was no fan of Google either, so why should Android
be the salve to sooth a sore ego?

------
MiddleEndian
What about Windows Phone? :(

~~~
clintonph2121
What they still make those?

~~~
MiddleEndian
No, the platform is dead unfortunately

